# time to show off you fish lets see them



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

otopharynx lithobates z rock

























aulonocara maylandi

































neolamprologus multifasciatus

















Bi-color 500









L-226

















Altolamprologus compressiceps Fire fin 

















haplochromines obliquiden

















fish you can call what ever you want


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Technically, those aren't Haplochromis obliquidens either. :lol:

Nice fish collection though.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

beautiful sulfer head and bi-color


----------



## jasien (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful A. Maylandi. How long did it take him to color up?

I have a 3" male right now who is still working on his 'sulfur head' crest. Does it start at the top and work down?

Also, do you know how long it takes to get the fry to 1". I have about 25 and they are really slow growers.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

Uh-oh... Here comes DJ with that new Christmas toy. :lol:


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

Maylandis are really slow growers it takes about 6 month for fry to get about 1 inch and the sulfur head' crest. start at the front of the nose and work down to the tail


----------



## onepiece (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

nice Bi-color 500 what is the one by your hand


----------



## newbiejess (Dec 29, 2009)

wow they r all soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

DJRansome said:


>


 

MOAAARRR PLZ!


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

> nice Bi-color 500 what is the one by your hand


Looks like a Venustus that apparently hasn't heard the cliche about biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## onepiece (Sep 12, 2008)

cichlidman16yearsold said:


> nice Bi-color 500 what is the one by your hand


Aulonocara sp."Eureka"
this is a real fighter .. small but deadly


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

it happens fish biting people i have a fish that loves the taste of blood


----------



## bluebbo (Feb 7, 2009)

hope this works! my iphone camera....


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

nice pic for being a iphone


----------



## johngil (Jun 1, 2009)

Big Blue


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to work on my pictures I have a demasoni that is perfect I just can't get a picture of him I will keep trying and share him with you guys. All the fish in this thread are beautiful and amazing!!!


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Playing with the camera tonight...

Blurry but kinda cool:









Darn intake tube, but the Venustus looks OK:









Same fish, different lighting:









German Red almost 4" now:









I'm about to reinstall my 3D rock background, that hides the heater and intake, so my future pictures won't have any equipment showing.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Love those dems amazed they do not nip that fryeri

My big guy but no where near full grown yet.
Dimidiochromis strigatus


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

wc Aulonacara baenschi nkhomo










wc melanochromis cyaneorhabdos maingano










wc pseudotrophues polit lions cove


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

nice fish lets keep it going


----------



## Christoffer (Jun 23, 2009)

firefish








white lips


----------



## Christoffer (Jun 23, 2009)

Aulonocara eureka








Otopharynx lithobates


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright this is my most favorite peacock i got... hope you guys enjoy him


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

really nice


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Young Placidochromis electra









Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)









Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" 









Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

hey you got any Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli) for sell
send me a email if you do


----------



## onepiece (Sep 12, 2008)

*Christoffer*

Nice


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

Large 4+inch polit








Protomelas sp. 'Spilonotus Tanzania' Liuli 








taiwan reef 








Blue OB








Peacock








fulu after war. Fins a little nipped but he holds his own 4+inch









I have many more but these are some nice ones I was able to get pics of. Have some tight plecos too. LDA 33, L47, L200 Will post pictures when they decide to come out.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

:thumb: opcorn:


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

3" Greshakei


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

nice fish :fish: ever one :thumb:


----------



## sleepyhead416 (Oct 28, 2009)

All very nice.


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

a few more








Lethrinops albus kande F1 in process of changing








Lithobate









I have a huge community tank. Still have many others..lol


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

really nice fish


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za7wdcMX ... n-3f-13-HM


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

the big boy in the a qt tank.










In the main tank.


----------

